# I did a thing for my 'sona



## Steelite (Sep 13, 2017)

NAME : Steel
BIRTHDAY : 7th November, 1995
GENDER : male
SPECIES : minotaur
HEIGHT : 175cm
WEIGHT : 180kg (without armor) / 250 (armored)
-----

- APPEARANCE











Steel is a somewhat bulky and overweight minotaur with amber-yellow eyes, ivory-yellow horns and hooves, tan skin, and white-cream fur coat. His fur covers from the top of his head, across his back, over his shoulders, and down to his knees, but his tail is bare-skinned. He also has a kangaroo-like pouch on his belly.
His outfit usually consists of a tank-top (either black or white), a black leather jacket, and a black glove on his left hand. He always wears a pair of glasses, his necklace (the amulet resembles a cogwheel, but made of silver), and a yellow bow on his tail.





Steel's armor set consists of 4 pieces :

Steel's armor is a leather blacksmith apron with no sleeves, covering his chest and abdomen. It has plates of steel and titanium carved on the shoulders, chest, waist, and abdomen areas.
Steel's gloves are a pair of leather gloves with steel and titanium carved on the wrists and fingers.
Steel's pants are made of black leather, with two "bracers" made of steel and titanium below his knees.
Steel's boots are modified to fit his hooves in, and resemble avian talons, with two claws on the front and one at the heel.
-----

- BEHAVIOR / PERSONALITY
Steel is usually pretty lazy, clumsy and forgetful at his daily-life tasks (such as cooking, washing clothes, cleaning the house, etc) and school works alike. He tends to slack off a lot, or simply doesn't know how to multi-task ; as a result, he often messes things up pretty bad, unless given A LOT of time to prepare himself and do things one by one.

-----

- HISTORY
In his early childhood and teenage, Steel was an ordinary minotaur with a simple and straightforward dream : becoming either a fierce warrior like his father, the chieftain of the minotaur tribe, or a talented herbalist like his mother, of the phoenix clan. However, towards his adulthood, he got more and more interested in following his father's step, and began honing his combat skills on his own.
As he grew up, he met caravans passing by and trading goods with his father's tribe and his mother's clan. He also encountered merchants recently attacked by bandits or hostile animals along the way, who took shelter at his tribe/clan. During these times, he'd join with the minotaur warriors and hunters to eliminate the threats, while the phoenix herbalists treated the injured merchants.
Eventually, from these encounters, Steel developed an interest, then a passion, for craftsmanship, and decided to be a weapon-smith for both his parents' sides.
Somewhere around 2015, Steel opened his own brand known as "Red Alert", and set off on a lone journey into other regions of the lands, hoping to learn more about improving and perfecting his craftsmanship, as well as making a living for his own. While he did make significant successes here and there to build up his reputation, the young blacksmith also got into troubles with those that accused him of stealing their designs, along with other rumors of the likes.
His business lasted for only a year, however, when he decided to refund (but still let the customers keep the products), and thought he'd resign from this profession.
The following year, 2017, Steel decided to reopen his brand, this time focusing solely on steel and iron, instead of colorful gemstones like before. His designs also became simpler and more refined, with much less color patterns. This time, fortune smiled upon his business... but not his morher's fate, who passed away on August 10th due to a fatal disease. His family was in debt due to his father trying to afford additional medical treatment for his sick mother, and his weapon-crafting business was once again put on the line.
Even with help from the rest minotaur tribe and the phoenix clan, his mother's death isn't the only darkness that glooms over the fate of his family in the far future.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 15, 2017)

(I thought you were someone familiar.) 

Your bio became more interesting when it came to his background story.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 16, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I thought you were someone familiar.)


Judging from my art style, I'm sure you'd recognize me.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> Your bio became more interesting when it came to his background story.


The idea just came to me and flowed through like a normal sunday evening, haha.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

This may sound odd, but you always seem... taller. 
175 cm is shorter than I am irl and that just seems wrong to me. 
From all your artwork it feels like you should be a giant among furs. At least 7 feet tall. Just towering over everyone.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 14, 2017)

Love the wing design.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> This may sound odd, but you always seem... taller.
> 175 cm is shorter than I am irl and that just seems wrong to me.
> From all your artwork it feels like you should be a giant among furs. At least 7 feet tall. Just towering over everyone.


I'd love to, but nah, I like to stick to my irl height. Yes, just 175cm.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Love the wing design.


Thankies.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'd love to, but nah, I like to stick to my irl height. Yes, just 175cm.


This is fandom, you could do both if you wanted to.
But regardless, I'm headcannoning you as being fuck off tall. Like, my girl Echo in my avi could sit on your bicep tall. 
I'm making this AU.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> This is fandom, you could do both if you wanted to.
> But regardless, I'm headcannoning you as being fuck off tall. Like, my girl Echo in my avi could sit on your bicep tall.
> I'm making this AU.


Ooooooh boy.
If you wanna be like that, might as well sit in my pouch (in the 2nd pic), hehe.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 14, 2017)

You should design a halberd/axe hybrid for this beast.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You should design a halberd/axe hybrid for this beast.


That'd be a long/big-ass axe to cleave peeps with, indeed.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Ooooooh boy.
> If you wanna be like that, might as well sit in my pouch (in the 2nd pic), hehe.


It'll be cozy as fuck.


----------



## Rant (Dec 28, 2017)

Aren't you that kangaroo dragon thing?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 28, 2017)

This is probably one of my favorite fursonas.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 29, 2017)

Rant said:


> Aren't you that kangaroo dragon thing?


Kangaroo-raptor. And, used to. Now I'm just a minotaur.



Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is probably one of my favorite fursonas.


Hehe, thanks.


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2017)

I love the bio and everything! I like how much thought you've put into it.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 29, 2017)

Tao said:


> I love the bio and everything! I like how much thought you've put into it.


Aaaaye, thanks a lot


----------



## Steelite (Dec 29, 2017)

I should kinda slow down, but finals are done, I've just gone up 11 levels in Guild Wars the whole day, and I still have too much free time to waste, haha. So, here's your "big bad bull" again.

--------------------






#TotallyNotEdgy

Without his heavy and bulky armor, Steel drops his defense in exchange for a small increase of mobility, accuracy and speed ; in addition, he also favors his scythe so he can keep his distance.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 29, 2017)

Mind if i ask how he gains an adequate amount of mobility and speed when he's got a lot of weight to lug around? Or is the increase of mobility and speed not very significant, and more akin to what would result from a regular person removing a full set of armor?


----------



## Steelite (Dec 29, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Mind if i ask how he gains an adequate amount of mobility and speed when he's got a lot of weight to lug around? Or is the increase of mobility and speed not very significant, and more akin to what would result from a regular person removing a full set of armor?


Not very significant. Noticeable, but not significant.
I forgot to add those details in, but yes, I'm a heavy-ass mothafucka that can't even push up to save my life lol.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 1, 2018)

Actually, forget the swords. Here's the real stuffs.



Spoiler: Steel's Buckler








A flower-shaped buckler made with steel and iron, and decorated with a flower made of titanium and crystal at the center. Personally considered the best shield in Mino Blacksmith Steel's line of work.
Inspired by his adopted son's grace and beauty, Flower Dragon Ravos.
In honor of the dragon's help in cleansing the forest and lake at his hometown.
In memory of the dragon's treachery in driving him away from his very home.





Spoiler: Steel's War-Axe








A simple-designed axe made of crystals. An overall good choice for damage, attack speed, reach and stamina cost.
Created just minutes before the fire in the Forge of Titans faded away, the weapon now carries the last heat of the Forge from throughout the year.





Spoiler: Steel's Battle-Axe








A big axe that may be rather unwieldy because of the relatively heavy weight and big size. It makes the most out of the wielder's strength to make short work of their opponents with crushing blows.
Flower Dragon Ravos' vengeful father, in the latter's absolute rage, saw to it that the dragon's forest was no more... but the dragon himself never deserved to get a taste of such work of his father, or would-be slayer.



I tried my best to write the description in Dark Souls style, hinting a bit of lore or backstory within. Lemme know what you think !


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 2, 2018)

Dark souls!!!!! (Git gud intensifies)

Very nice.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Spoiler: Silent Blade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such pretty things.


----------

